# Polizisten in Deutschland, Ich lach mich wech



## DER SCHWERE (30 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## Storm_Animal (1 Aug. 2012)

..unsere schönen Steuergelder....


----------



## neman64 (1 Aug. 2012)

Schöne Gymnastik, ich wäre sicher schon 100x vom Wagen gefallen


----------



## Punisher (1 Aug. 2012)

Planking at it's best


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2012)

Ein tolles Leben führen unsere Polizisten....:angry:


----------



## TobiasB (19 Aug. 2012)

:thumbup:


frank63 schrieb:


> Ein tolles Leben führen unsere Polizisten....:angry:



Stimmt dürfen sich für lauh anpissen lassen bekommen kein Geld.:angry:

Verdammt ich will auch so ein Leben....


----------

